# Washington State Trooper's last sign off draws controversy



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Washington trooper signs out for last time, tells Inslee he can 'kiss my a--'


A Washington State Patrol officer who refused to comply with the state’s vaccine mandate signed out for the last time on Friday and issued a strongly worded message to Gov. Jay Inslee.




www.foxnews.com





What does everyone think? I've been seeing problems pop up with all these vax mandates, and I think these mandates will screw public safety staffing numbers for a long time.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's good, the problems that will come from a lack of cops will cause people to change their attitude. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

For those of you who refuse to get vaccinated: I hope you get sick, your families get sick, and you finally realize too late what self centered arrogant fools you are.
640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

98.2% survival rate if infected..


----------



## flynnregina0 (Oct 19, 2021)

You never knew if you'd be drying dishes that were already dry or if the pedophilia pervert comments would start.


----------



## flynnregina0 (Oct 19, 2021)

flynnregina0 said:


> You never knew if you'd be drying dishes that were already dry or if the pedophilia pervert comments would start.


AT least I'll be free bc its lights out by the time you get home. Don't come after me I will out you everywherr


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

CCCSD said:


> For those of you who refuse to get vaccinated: I hope you get sick, your families get sick, and you finally realize too late what self centered arrogant fools you are.
> 640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


Not called for. 🚩


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

How many personalities do you have? - Just so we know how many posts of you appearing to talk to yourself we should expect?


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

im lovin the comedy special out here


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> For those of you who refuse to get vaccinated: I hope you get sick, your families get sick, and you finally realize too late what self centered arrogant fools you are.
> 640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


Sounds like someone needs a Snickers.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> For those of you who refuse to get vaccinated: I hope you get sick, your families get sick, and you finally realize too late what self centered arrogant fools you are.
> 640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


Dick comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

CCCSD said:


> 640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


So I guess that means some positions opened up.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, if you don't take the experimental shot that doesn't work as well as advertised, you deserve whatever fate happens to you. And if you do take the shot that doesn't work, and it doesn't work, it's normal to blame the people who haven't taken the shot for your shot not working. . There are true believers in Kool aid drinkers in every group

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lack of physical fitness, and refusal to seek training other than what's provided will continue to kill more cops every year than the Kung Flu. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> For those of you who refuse to get vaccinated: I hope you get sick, your families get sick, and you finally realize too late what self centered arrogant fools you are.
> 640 Cops already dead. Preventable.


Go fuck yourself.

Is that clear enough?

I had COVID last year, I’ve had cases of the flu that were FAR worse, and I’ll rely on my natural antibodies over unproven, untested “vaccines”.

The fact that you wish illness and death on innocent people, who want nothing more than to be left alone by the government, truly displays what a contemptible piece of shit you are.

Have you heard of Sergeant Elvin Morales of the Massachusetts State Police? He didn’t want the vaccine, but felt like he had to take it, because he needed to provide for his family.

He’s now in critical condition, near death, from a violent reaction to the vaccine.









Help the Morales Family, organized by LEO Support


Please donate to Elvin and his family to help with medical bills and cost of living as he is curr… LEO Support needs your support for Help the Morales Family



www.gofundme.com





You don’t give a shit, though, right? It’s more important to you that people fall in line with the Covid Vaccine Cult, am I correct?

BTW, Colin Powell died yesterday, allegedly from Covid, yet fully vaccinated.

Once again, go fuck yourself in every way possible.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Too bad you don’t understand HOW vaccines work. Perhaps if you actually READ something instead of beating off to BS MSM stories, you might figure it out.

I WORKED a Covid ACS on AD dumbass. So go fuck YOUSELF. People WILL die. Why the fuck be part of the problem by demanding “yor’Murican Rights”, over everyone else? So yeah, there can be a reaction to ANY vaccine. Do we throw them all out? No. We go on.

You, on the other hand, can drink some bleach and pop imervectin, since that’s about your educational level.

So take your selfish attitude and GFY. You ARE the problem.

Colin had CANCER which depressed his immune system. Guess that FACT doesn’t meet your agenda though. Keep spreading myths though, OFFICER, makes me wonder how professional you really are…


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

CCCSD said:


> Too bad you don’t understand HOW vaccines work. Perhaps if you actually READ something instead of beating off to BS MSM stories, you might figure it out.
> 
> I WORKED a Covid ACS on AD dumbass. So go fuck YOUSELF. People WILL die. Why the fuck be part of the problem by demanding “yor’Murican Rights”, over everyone else? So yeah, there can be a reaction to ANY vaccine. Do we throw them all out? No. We go on.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, roll it back. No point in screaming on the internet. You certainly didn’t convince me(or anyone else) to get the vax with your temper tantrum.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

CCCSD said:


> Too bad you don’t understand HOW vaccines work. Perhaps if you actually READ something instead of beating off to BS MSM stories, you might figure it out.
> 
> I WORKED a Covid ACS on AD dumbass. So go fuck YOUSELF. People WILL die. Why the fuck be part of the problem by demanding “yor’Murican Rights”, over everyone else? So yeah, there can be a reaction to ANY vaccine. Do we throw them all out? No. We go on.
> 
> ...


You sound like a pussy.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the point of the vaccine if those that have the vaccine can still carry the virus?

If the vaccine simply only helps those that have had the shot, rather than creating immunity, then why are we bothering with the mask mandates, vax mandates, etc etc.

If a vaccinated person can transmit the disease just as easily as an unvaccinated person, and then this is just silliness at this point.

I keep saying those that want the shot have had ample opportunity, those that don’t, well they know the risk (which is extremely low)…

Why is this even still a thing?

For the record I’m vaccinated - my daughter and wife had Covid. Got flu like symptoms and recovered just fine after a couple days. They too are now vaccinated.

Why did I get the shot? Well… frankly my fat kid mentality desired to attend buffets on cruise ships and outweighed any negative potential from the shot.

On the plus side if I start growing a third arm out of my chest, it’s just one more Buffalo wing I can hold on to as I load my plate up.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Typical liberal temper tantrum using personal insults and rage rather than adult conversation.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

People against the vaccine all seem to have reasonable, cogent, arguments. You do you, it's just not for me. People prov-vax have temper tantrums, and make threats and have meltdowns. It's a cult.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> Too bad you don’t understand HOW vaccines work. Perhaps if you actually READ something instead of beating off to BS MSM stories, you might figure it out.
> 
> I WORKED a Covid ACS on AD dumbass. So go fuck YOUSELF. People WILL die. Why the fuck be part of the problem by demanding “yor’Murican Rights”, over everyone else? So yeah, there can be a reaction to ANY vaccine. Do we throw them all out? No. We go on.
> 
> ...


Serious question: do you know that Ivermectin is actually prescribed by doctors to humans or do you think it's horse de-wormer? Did you know both can be true? It can be used for veterinary purposes as well as human consumption. Over the years I've purchased at least a dozen medications for my pets at the local pharmacy with a veterinarian's prescription. There have been times when my pets and I have been prescribed the same medication.

You're correct that Colin Powell was elderly, had cancer and other health issues, but the news story was that he died from "complications of Covid." That's why people are pointing out that he was vaccinated and died anyway. We don't know how advanced his cancer was or how sick he was with Covid. If I had to venture a guess I'd say that 100% Covid was a contributing cause, but age and cancer were bigger factors. Don't be angry with the people who are pointing out that he was fully vaccinated and still died. Be angry with the people who are saying that anyone who died with Covid died from Covid. There is a big difference and you know it.

Seriously take a deep breath, have something to eat and think about what you're typing. You're very angry and there really is no reason to be. You're telling people to fuck off and die and insulting them because they don't agree with your opinion. You don't know if they're vaccinated. You don't know if they've discussed it with their doctors and been advised not to get it. You've been vaccinated and I'd venture to guess that some of the anti-mandate people you're arguing with have been as well. You're vaccinated so you should be safe barring any other health conditions, but I'm going to say one more time: when you get angry over people not getting vaccinated and call them selfish, you send the message that you don't really believe that the vaccine works.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Remember when people with HIV/AIDS died...the cause of death was never listed as AIDS, always pneumonia or other countributing factors. Now we have people who are covid positive, dying of trauma, and the cause of death is listed as covid. If you don't recognize something fucky going on, you have no business in law enforcement because you probably couldn't catch a cold. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> You do you


That sums it up the best for me, I got the shot, I work with guys who had both the vaccine and them the bug itself post shot. I don't believe it should be a condition of keeping your job, and to tear a page out from the book of the left "my body my choice"... Now, let me adjust my tinfoil hat first and then ask what's next? getting chipped like a house pet, its is a thing, people have done it. They will sell it as: 

"Well you have a non-verbal autistic child, then you should chip your kid" 
"Oh your grandparents have dementia and wonder off some times, then get one"
"You have a seizure disorder or are a diabetic you shall should get one"
"Congrats you just got hired by X department, well, you have to get it if you want to work because, well, you know, "officer safety". 

Its an idea that at first is approached hesitantly and mostly rejected. 
as time goes by it turns to "ok, well I guess I'll try it". 

This will mutate your mentality to that of "this Is the greatest thing ever! if I get gas all I have to do is just swipe my hand at the pump and its paid for all my medical info is on it too"

Now time goes on and this idea has now gained tons of traction. The next step is to make your life almost impossible to live without it. You will need it to pay your taxes, get a driver license, board a plane, cross state boarders, vote.... ok, maybe not vote, but you can see where I'm going with this. 

Then finely the very last step: you shall have one there are no other options. Sometimes under the guise of public safety and depending certain "exigent circumstances", you can be tracked, we can see what you have been saying, and who you have been saying to. well will be able to see what is or what is not in your blood. What you have been buying and where you have be buying it. What you have been doing and compiling that information in to a profile... your profile!

And if you think this is crazy, we are already doing it, its in your back pocket now, or on the table next to you now. Its listing and recording what you say and who you say it too. The only difference is you can play angry birds on it or send funny memes to your friends.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

CCCSD said:


> Too bad you don’t understand HOW vaccines work. Perhaps if you actually READ something instead of beating off to BS MSM stories, you might figure it out.
> 
> I WORKED a Covid ACS on AD dumbass. So go fuck YOUSELF. People WILL die. Why the fuck be part of the problem by demanding “yor’Murican Rights”, over everyone else? So yeah, there can be a reaction to ANY vaccine. Do we throw them all out? No. We go on.
> 
> ...


You’re a fucking lapdog pussy who eats up whatever the mainstream media and this illegitimate regime throws your way.

70% of the Covid deaths in the UK for September were people who were fully vaccinated. If the vaccines are so effective, why are so many people still dying? Answer me that.

You want the vaccine? Knock yourself out, get a booster every week if you want. I choose not to.

“My body, my choice”, right?

Leave me alone, and I’ll leave you alone.

Oh, and go fuck yourself again, for trying to force YOUR choices on MY body. 🖕🏻


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

If the powers that be actually gave a consistent message, and a goal to strive for, maybe the vaccine would seem like a better idea. It was supposed to be that if you're vaccinated, you can take off your mask and go back to normal life. Then they moved the goalposts. Now, even if you're vaccinated, you have to wear a mask everywhere, you have to quarantine for two weeks if you come in contact with someone who has it, and they're saying it's because you can still get it from someone who isn't vaccinated??? Now if everyone DOES get vaccinated, can we get rid of masks, quarantining, and go back to normal life? Now they're saying "not necessarily" and that we need to accept that the way things are is permanent and that no amount of vaccinations will end the pandemic restrictions.

Look, I got the shot of my own free will. But I can understand the hesitancy to get it now when the message is that it will change nothing, it probably won't protect you, and the reason you need to get it is because the government fucking said so and will see to it that you're fired and possibly arrested if you don't get it.


----------

